# Can this make u crazy?????



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

For the past few days I have been having some panick attacks( rarely) and I have been stressing if I'm going crazy or not... I also heard that when the drug gets out of your system it will go away? I'm having major memeri loss... Avice?????plz


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

If I had to make a list of the top 5 symptoms of DP, the _fear_ of going crazy would be on that list


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Clemmer said:


> For the past few days I have been having some panick attacks( rarely) and I have been stressing if I'm going crazy or not... I also heard that when the drug gets out of your system it will go away? I'm having major memeri loss... Avice?????plz


Crazy in what way?
The answer to mentally going crazy (example 1: Schizophrenia, OCD) is No.

Crazy in the way of going nuts? (example 2: More panic attacks and Anxiety)
Yes, but thats cause you have the fear of example 1.

Example 2 causes the fear of getting example 1, which will NOT happen.

Anxiety and 'what ifs' doesn't develop Schizophrenia or something like that, so there is no need to stress.

Yet if you don't believe me, stress all you want, and find out that my words are true









Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Nah, you can't go crazy. It's all still there, all still real. It's just waiting for you to calm the fuck down for a few months, give it space, don't pay it any attention, get back into your life, focus on trying to change your thought patterns back to what they used to be (you never used to sit around thinking 'oh shit! I'm losing it. Everything looks like a dream').


----------



## savana (Nov 17, 2010)

no you are not going crazy. even though i honestly think i have completely lost my mind, i havent, and ethier have you.
Im not so sure the thing about the drugs is true though.
Mine was caused by weed, and that was about 3 months ago i smoked it.
Im pretty sure it would be out of my system by now, and i still have do so i dont know.
It will go away eventually though, im not telling you it wont.
Once you stop obbessing over it, and get back to normal activity, hopefully it will fade.


----------



## El Uvajo ♥ (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't get where this myth comes from, that anxiety is nothing to worry about & it will *never* lead to insanity. Just one, two or three panic attacks will not make you crazy. No. That's right. Maybe not even 194389792967 panic attacks will, for you. But if we take schizophrenia as an example for 'being crazy', it can get trigged by emotional stress as well as it can get trigged by big changes in life & drugs. At least I know panic attacks for being reactions to emotional stress, & emotional stress *can* harm.

So.. If you don't have crazyness somewhere in you, waiting for the right time to pop out - no, you will not become crazy.
If you have the vulnerability there's a possibility, though.

But don't freak out, it's not über common & you freaking out will not make it better =)


----------

